# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Chiller in Cabinet?

## zenscape

Just want to check with you guys whether it is advisable to put chiller in cabinet?

My new cabinet just arrived. The 3 doors are without holes, but i specially requested a 7 inch by 4 inch square opening at the back of the cabinet. I intend to put fans working 24/7. I wonder this is sufficient ventilation?

----------


## benny

Hardly sufficient ventilation. The chiller needs to have an intake for cool air and also the hot air needs to be dispelled in the opposite direction. If it's in a cabinet, you will end up with the chiller taking in more hot air and having to work very hard.

Cheers,

----------


## Rupert

> Just want to check with you guys whether it is advisable to put chiller in cabinet?
> 
> My new cabinet just arrived. The 3 doors are without holes, but i specially requested a 7 inch by 4 inch square opening at the back of the cabinet. I intend to put fans working 24/7. I wonder this is sufficient ventilation?



Some thought is required before putting a chiller in the cabinet, I have done it and it works, but if I was able to do it again? I would put better louvers on the sides and louvers on the doors, in addition to 6 rectangular holes in the cabinet. I am not sure if I would put intake and extraction fans as the noise might be a problem The best situation is to knock a hole in the wall and let the chiller sit on a balcony or something that allow the hot air to escape outside

In this thread is some pictures of what I did.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=12267

All chillers make some noise but what amazed me was the heat coming from mine. Good luck with your project

----------


## BFG

Attempt this at your own risk.

The compartment in the cabinet where the chiller would sit need to be halved by a partition along the width of the space itself. The partition must have a hole that will fit the chiller snugly so that the front chiller where the air intake will be separated from the rear where the exhaust air will exit. This method will prevent hot air from circulating in the cabinet compartment. You will need to have a large hole at the side of the cabinet for hot air to dispel away.

Hope this helps!

----------


## Rupert

> Attempt this at your own risk.
> 
> The compartment in the cabinet where the chiller would sit need to be halved by a partition along the width of the space itself. The partition must have a hole that will fit the chiller snugly so that the front chiller where the air intake will be separated from the rear where the exhaust air will exit. This method will prevent hot air from circulating in the cabinet compartment. You will need to have a large hole at the side of the cabinet for hot air to dispel away.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Completely agree with BFG, the partition is everything, plus this is not recommended. I have my chiller side ways in the cabinet and use a double partition; one at the front of the chiller and one at the rear of the chiller so there is a buffer. It doesnt need to be air tight but just enough to ensure the air move in one direction and out to the cabinet. 

I put all my equipment inside the cabinet and then use a cardboard cutout. Try and find some cardboard that is hard and covered with plastic, I found that ring binders were excellent. 

I was worried that I would invalidate the Articia Warranty, but in the documentation supplied there is an example inside a cabinet, this is probably for those countries were it only get hot during summer rather than here in SG. The Articia service man came six months after purchase and cleaned out the chiller and did not mention anything about my setup.

Anyway be careful especially about sizing of your chiller. But guess that is not a problem

----------


## XnSdVd

Simply put, create an air current. That is IF you decide to go ahead with it. If not extend it to OUTSIDE your house. Why? because that's what people do with aircons...  :Wink:  Makes sense doesn't it?

----------


## benny

> If not extend it to OUTSIDE your house. Why? because that's what people do with aircons...  Makes sense doesn't it?


System and Control Engineering can and does such projects on a regular basis. Check with Mr. Tan.

Cheers,

----------


## XnSdVd

Who's mister tan?

----------


## benny

Mr. Tan is from System and Control Engineering (or more affectionally known as Bioplast's agent). He has done several custom jobs relocating chillers to balconies and other areas outside the house. This includes all piping and insulation as well as outdoor chiller housing if necessary.

Cheers,

----------


## kelloggs

> Mr. Tan is from System and Control Engineering (or more affectionally known as Bioplast's agent). He has done several custom jobs relocating chillers to balconies and other areas outside the house. This includes all piping and insulation as well as outdoor chiller housing if necessary.
> 
> Cheers,


It would be a great idea and the best solution to sit the chiller on the balcony together with our air con compressor. This way, all the issues on noise and heat is solved. But it seems to be a giant project for me because my tank is very far from the balcony.  :Sad:

----------


## kt89

i kind of having the same problem.

i have a built-in cabitnet with my 4 ft built into the cabinet, very nice, but extremely restricted.

Now i'm thinking of a chiller but have yet to have a solution, so chiller plan has to wait until i have an idea on the placement...

----------


## zenscape

> i kind of having the same problem.
> 
> i have a built-in cabitnet with my 4 ft built into the cabinet, very nice, but extremely restricted.
> 
> Now i'm thinking of a chiller but have yet to have a solution, so chiller plan has to wait until i have an idea on the placement...


I under what you meant, with the chiller on the floor, it is really not appropriate at all to the whole design of the place... :Opps:

----------


## kt89

any chiller with design where it could be place like it in a hole.

to make my statement clearer; imagine a cabinet with doors, take away the door and put the chiller in.


looking into artica design where air intake infront and output behind makes this cabinet option rather impossible.

any solution, any genius out there.

might consider going to boon keng ask uncle tan. when it comes to chiller, nobody i have spoke to knows chiller better than him.

----------


## mordrake

take a look at my cabinet





the front doors have vents and the back has a big hole cut out covered with netting. the side door of the cabinet is a snap on design. it can be removed (most of the time) and fixed back (when there are guests) at will.

zenscape, maybe you can get your cabinet maker to make some vents for your doors?

----------


## kt89

difference between yours and my is mines a divider, where as for yours its sticking to the wall.

let me try to get hold for a digital camera then it's easier for me me to send it to you guys to visualised

----------


## zenscape

> take a look at my cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front doors have vents and the back has a big hole cut out covered with netting. the side door of the cabinet is a snap on design. it can be removed (most of the time) and fixed back (when there are guests) at will.
> 
> zenscape, maybe you can get your cabinet maker to make some vents for your doors?



Thanks Mordrake

Nice cabinet you got! 

I guess i have to talk to a cabinet maker to do just one of the door and cut a big hole behind (in situ) on site as i don't want to empty the tank. Hope they don't charge too high!

----------


## kt89

IMAGE_00026.jpg

IMAGE_00027.jpg

IMAGE_00028.jpg

IMAGE_00029.jpg

IMAGE_00030.jpg

----------


## zenscape

> IMAGE_00026.jpg
> 
> IMAGE_00027.jpg
> 
> IMAGE_00028.jpg
> 
> IMAGE_00029.jpg
> 
> IMAGE_00030.jpg


I see what you meant. The aesthestic aspect of the customised cabinet will be gone if you take out a door or panel. The least you can compromise is to have a half or quarter vent both sides. I saw that on one of the doors of the cabinet of Saw Yick's display tank in Marine Parade.

----------


## kt89

can i just put the chiller into the cabinet below?

will it heat up?

i plan to remove the door or just put the wire mesh over it.

the problem with JBJ chiller is, the intake is front and output is behind, which is not idea for my cabinet design.

----------


## BFG

KT89, is there door for both side of your cabinet that the tank rest on? If there is, you need to do some modification on the door.

----------


## kt89

nope, it's only one sided.

----------


## mordrake

what sort of filtration are u having?
if possible, cut a hole at the side of the cabinet where the flower pots are and place an arctica 1/4hp chiller in the space below the flowers. the hole is for the hoses to/fro the tank n chiller.
the 1/4hp model looks like a cpu so not too much of an eyesore.

just a suggestion  :Smile:

----------

